# Cool Team Picture - How to



## truetifoso (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd like to try to recreate this photo. Does anyone know how it was done and what equipment was probably used?

Thanks in advance. 

Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights.  You may post a link to the image.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2013)

Start with a 14-man soccer team. Procure 5 soccer balls. Head to the location , which is as Chris Farley used to scream,"*Down by the river!*" as darkness falls. Set up a couple ladders, camera left, and have flash units aimed from the left, angling to the right. Have assistant(s) on ladders aim flash units at soccer players. Use an ultra-wide-angle lens and tripod. Shoot longish exposures to get the sky tones right. Pop flash or flashes, as 14-man soccer team with 5 soccer balls stares blankly ahead.


----------



## bsinmich (Aug 11, 2013)

There were a couple of  flash locations because shadows are not all  in  the same direction.


----------



## truetifoso (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks so much!

It looks like a lot of work, but it will definitely be worth it.

Cheers.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 11, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Start with a 14-man soccer team. Procure 5 soccer balls. Head to the location , which is as Chris Farley used to scream,"*Down by the river!*" as darkness falls. Set up a couple ladders, camera left, and have flash units aimed from the left, angling to the right. Have assistant(s) on ladders aim flash units at soccer players. Use an ultra-wide-angle lens and tripod. Shoot longish exposures to get the sky tones right. Pop flash or flashes, as 14-man soccer team with 5 soccer balls stares blankly ahead.



But........... supposin' the OP has *15* players on the team, and only *4* soccer balls? :er:


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 13, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Start with a 14-man soccer team. Procure 5 soccer balls. Head to the location , which is as Chris Farley used to scream,"*Down by the river!*" as darkness falls. Set up a couple ladders, camera left, and have flash units aimed from the left, angling to the right. Have assistant(s) on ladders aim flash units at soccer players. Use an ultra-wide-angle lens and tripod. Shoot longish exposures to get the sky tones right. Pop flash or flashes, as 14-man soccer team with 5 soccer balls stares blankly ahead.
> ...



Trade player 15 for another soccer ball. This can obviously only work with 14 players.


----------

